# All That Twist > Image Corner >  Sultan of Brunei's Private Airplane, Hav A look at it

## *Fatima*

*This Airbus 340 aircraft was "remodeled" in Waco. Yes, the sinks are solid gold and one of them is Lalique crystal. The Sultan bought the aircraft for roughly $100M; had it flown to Waco, brand-new, had the interior completely removed; and had the folks at E-Systems (now Raytheon) install $120M worth of improvements inside and outside.*

----------


## Pwincess

:Embarrassment:  that is stunning
what is that guys phone#
is he single?
can he marry me...please  :Big Grin:

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

lol

----------


## *Fatima*

lol he is old guy and numan if u want sit in this plane u hv to marry his daughter lolz

----------


## Omar

> lol he is old guy and numan if u want sit in this plane u hv to marry his daughter lolz


well Shadi Nauman ne nahi pwincess ne karni hey lol

or Sultan may have 4 or 5 Wifes

----------


## Endurer

oh that just knocked me off rofl :rolling; Mina :rolling;

and now fatima :rolling;

----------


## Omar

Kyun kya apko bhee ab Plane mein jana hey?????

----------


## Ash

kool

----------


## *Fatima*

> Kyun kya apko bhee ab Plane mein jana hey?????


mujeh y

----------


## *Fatima*

> oh that just knocked me off rofl :rolling; Mina :rolling;
> 
> and now fatima :rolling;


y u lafing " me  :Frown:

----------


## Omar

nahin

----------


## Pwincess

ahh no problem, if hes married
he can have 4 wifes..and mujhe koi aitraaz nahi hai
 :ang9:

----------


## Ash

:Big Grin:

----------


## manni9

waooo Yeh hamare muslim sabarahoon ka haal hea  :Big Grin:

----------


## *Fatima*

> ahh no problem, if hes married
> he can have 4 wifes..and mujhe koi aitraaz nahi hai
>  :ang9:


omg onli 4 plane about me no n never

----------


## Pwincess

> omg onli 4 plane about me no n never


but im sure he has more den that house...
haha im so greedy :bg:

----------


## *Fatima*

even he had all the world no n never

----------


## ratiq

Wov........

----------


## ali18

lol bas shine hi hy plane main aur karna to travel hi hy ya konsa us main rehna shuru kar dena hy :S

aur for princess " dekh tere sansar ki halat kia ho gayi bhagwan kitna badal gaya insan " ~

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

thats really cool

isay kehtay hain logon ka paiso par aish karna

----------

